# Maryland wine meet up: 8/16/15 at noon



## heatherd (Jul 22, 2015)

We will meet at Squisito's Pizza to chat, drink wine, swap bottles, and have some food. Please join us! August 16th at noon. Squisito's is BYOB, so they won't mind us bringing our own wine to share.

Severna Park location:
548 Baltimore-Annapolis Blvd.
Severna Park, MD
410.647.5220

PM me with any questions.

Heather


----------



## wineforfun (Jul 22, 2015)

Crap, you are about 1,200 mi. too far away.

Sounds like a good time.


----------



## heatherd (Jul 27, 2015)

Plane tickets are cheap!


----------



## heatherd (Aug 11, 2015)

Wanted to bump the thread - we are still meeting 8/16/15 at noon. I will see you all at Squisito's.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 11, 2015)

Can't be there, but I'll make one of these. Have a friend/fellow winemaker in Calvert County I'll try to drag along. One of these days...


----------



## heatherd (Aug 13, 2015)

We will certainly meet again. Aiming for quarterly so mark your calendar.


----------



## heatherd (Aug 16, 2015)

Today is the day, MD area wine makers. See everyone who can attend at noon.

We'll also decide on the next meeting date, sometime in November....


----------



## jpyne (Aug 16, 2015)

I can't believe that I just found this thread. Two hours too late. I would definitely be interested in the next meeting. Please keep me advised.
Jim


----------



## heatherd (Aug 16, 2015)

All,
We will meet again November 16, so mark your calendars.
Heather


----------

